# Tastaturprobleme unter X mit Apostroph und geradem Strich

## kohlsalat

Hallo, wenn ich für X als Keyboardlayout de angebe, kann ich problemlos auf die appostrophs ` und ' zugreifen, nur funktioniert der gerade strich auf den größer/kleiner tasten nicht mehr.

wenn ich das kbdlayout auf de-latin1(-nodeadkeys) stelle, ist es genau andersrum; also die appostrphs funktionieren nicht mehr.

mir fällt grad auf, dass beim de-latin1 die alt gr taste gar nicht mehr funzt.

hat jemand einen rat für mein problem?

ich nutze das aktuelle gentoo nach der stage1 aus stage3 anleitung für (WELLE hindenken)x86.

danke für die hilfe; daniel

----------

## c07

 *kohlsalat wrote:*   

> die appostrophs ` und '

 

"`" ist kein Apostrof, sondern eine Grave (die man einzeln nur für spezielle Programme, die ihr eine andere Bedeutung zuweisen (z.B. Shellscripts und manche Textverarbeitungen), benötigt).

 *kohlsalat wrote:*   

> mir fällt grad auf, dass beim de-latin1 die alt gr taste gar nicht mehr funzt.

 

"de-latin1" gibts in xorg gar nicht.

----------

## kohlsalat

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *kohlsalat wrote:*   mir fällt grad auf, dass beim de-latin1 die alt gr taste gar nicht mehr funzt. 
> 
> "de-latin1" gibts in xorg gar nicht.

 

tut mir leid, dass ich zu faul war de-latin1-deadkeys zu schreiben  :Wink: 

aber das problem ist irgendwie immer noch nicht gelöst...

edit: mit dem neuesten ebuild und dem "de" keymap funktioniert alles einwandfrei

----------

## Earthwings

Siehe auch  :Arrow:   seit Umstieg auf X.org fehlen einige Zeichen 

----------

## c07

 *kohlsalat wrote:*   

> tut mir leid, dass ich zu faul war de-latin1-deadkeys zu schreiben 

 

Das gibts noch viel weniger. Für deutsche Tastaturen gibts in xorg nur zwei Layouts, die beide "de" heißen (und die alte Version ist nicht per XKBLayout zugänglich). "deadkeys" gibts nicht mal als Variante (die Standardversion mit toten Tasten heißt "basic").

----------

